# Rifle River



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

TroutFishingBear said:


> What do you guys do with the suckers? Are They tasty? Used to always release em myself.


Plant one under each of your tomato plants. Your tomatoes will grow HUGE!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I used to let them go, but I'd always leave a few on the bank, belly-up, for any Eagles that might be looking for an easy meal. Raccoons probably got most of those. 

Do not bury them under tomato plants, unless you are 100% sure there are no dogs nearby. Cuz a dog will fight through a lot of stuff to dig up a decomposed fish, and roll in it. I speak from several experiences.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Fishndude said:


> I used to let them go, but I'd always leave a few on the bank, belly-up, for any Eagles that might be looking for an easy meal. Raccoons probably got most of those.
> 
> Do not bury them under tomato plants, unless you are 100% sure there are no dogs nearby. Cuz a dog will fight through a lot of stuff to dig up a decomposed fish, and roll in it. I speak from several experiences.


I have a kid that would probably do it just because he likes baths so much lol


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

TroutFishingBear said:


> What do you guys do with the suckers? Are They tasty? Used to always release em myself.


I had one last year from the DR and it was delicious - one of the better and certainly more unique tasting fish that I've had. It was best described as "sweet and sticky," not unlike crab. 

I have read that canning sucker and using it like tuna or salmon patties is good too. 

I just want the fun of another new activity, but I'll definitely keep a few to eat.

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Thanks for all the good tips, guys, and especially the reports.

I planned on going up this weekend to check it out, but if the fish aren't in yet, they're not in.

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Macs13 said:


> Thanks for all the good tips, guys, and especially the reports.
> 
> I planned on going up this weekend to check it out, but if the fish aren't in yet, they're not in.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


They’re always in after walleye closes. Thats a good time to give it a shot. Historically, the last week of March-first week of April is a guarantee.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Macs13 said:


> I had one last year from the DR and it was delicious - one of the better and certainly more unique tasting fish that I've had. It was best described as "sweet and sticky," not unlike crab.
> 
> I have read that canning sucker and using it like tuna or salmon patties is good too.
> 
> ...


Buddy from another town bought beer and we shot suckers everyday after school !! GOOD TIMES he kept them so he'd buy all the beer . He pickled them


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

I canned a batch last season. I make fish patties out of them. Very sweet and flavorful meat. If they looked different, and they weren’t so full of bones they would be highly sought after. They have an unusual skeletal structure with lots of fine bones.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Any update from somebody up that way?

Rivers high?

Fish in?

Thanks. 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

Macs13 said:


> Any update from somebody up that way?
> 
> Rivers high?
> 
> ...


River was down around normal flow yesterday. I hooked one sucker but would not say that it is worth driving up to fish yet. I was not fishing in omer but still saw a good number of cars stopping to look in the river where I was.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

By this weekend they'll be almost to Rose City.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

Martin Looker said:


> By this weekend they'll be almost to Rose City.


 That's what I'm counting on or at least get good numbers into the middle section of the river.


----------

